# First time show and go class



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I took a show and go class Friday night. Actually it wasn't a class, it was a format to try out showing your dog. It was my very first attempt at it. We had a large turnout. They had 2 junior classes that ran for 1/2 hour each. Then 2 or 3 adult classes that also ran for 1/2 hour each. Each class was anywhere from 5 to 15 dogs. The juniors were the biggest classes. I was surprised to see so many kids as young as 6 wanting to show their dogs. I watched the juniors since they were all first. I have a friend with a 12 yr daughter showing her lab pup. Some of those kids were great. One high school girl was the best handler all night. My 6 month old girl did just fine for her first time. She caught on quick. There was a practice ring I could use before it was our turn which was so helpful. The judges were very helpful with everyone about getting the most out of their dog. The cost was $7. I thought that was fair. I'm looking forward to our first show in March. Anyone else out there trying out on show and go classes?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We have AKC matches around here, it sounds like the same type of thing. We also have beginner puppy competitions at AKC shows. They are definitely fun and a great learning experience


----------

